# One open seat for offshore trolling Saturday 8/3



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Heading out at 5:30 be back between 3 and 5 from Gulf breeze. 26 ft walk around. Have total of 3 looking for one person to make it total of 4. I have rods/reels. You just need food/drink. Cost is a split of fuel and oil and whatever gear you break or lose overboard 

Plan if trolling around elbow/nipple for wahoo and whatever else eats our lures.

pm me. first reply to want to go is in! 

Thanks,

Pan


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Seat filled. will post pics when we get back. Have a great and safe weekend

Pan


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi, just back into town after being away for 20 years and found this forum to help get my mojo back. Let me know when you might be heading out again and I would be happy to join in.

Cheers!


----------

